# Amy Johnson mystery solved?



## Brian G Turner (Dec 29, 2016)

New claims say she was killed by the ship trying to rescue her:
Mystery behind the death of aviator Amy Johnson may finally have been solved


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Dec 29, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> New claims say she was killed by the ship trying to rescue her:
> Mystery behind the death of aviator Amy Johnson may finally have been solved


A tragic story on so many levels -- but one I have not heard of, before. In fact, I'll admit to never having heard of Amy Johnson before.
I'm glad you posted this link...there's always a new thing to learn.


----------

